# HAGRS MLS get together



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen several ask on different threads, but saw no answers.

So, for you veterans of these things, how about it? Will there be a get together dinner or something for MLS folks? There's only a few days left to decide. I'd like to attend once I know about it.

Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a matter of timing, I know many of us doing clinics get tied up there. I know Friday evening our RCRRs club wants to do dinner also. maybe we can join up? Its just making it happen.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck, let's do it! There are going to be a group of us from WAGRS planning on going out and I think that getting together with the MLS folks and anybody else would be great! I vote for BBQ or a steak place (this _is_ Kansas City after all!)


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it would be a GREAT idea to have an MLS get together one evening after the show. I don't know that much about the area over there, but I do know there alot of resturaunts close by. There is a Fuddruckers about two miles up the raod, there was a Dick Clarks Band Stand just back towards the north but it closed down last year. 

 I could bring my gas grill and we could fire it up in the parking lot outside the building....LOL ( probably not allowed in Kansas. ) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 

I know that it is something that the few KCGRS members that are also MLS members would like to do. We just haven't had or taken the time to discuss it. We just got through with our 4th Annual Garden Tour and now HAGRS will be here shortly. Maybe we can hook up at the MLS booth and make some plans or , since I will be roaming around visiting and seeing everyone, we can get something set up. ( beware, I will have my camera with me ) 

Cliff


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Count the Carters in. 
JC


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets do Saturday after the show?? I vote we go Haywards Pit Bar-B-Que.. They are @ 11051 Antioch Road.. Leave the show, go North on Metcalf to 111th street, left on 111th to Antioch Road, right to 110th street, right & look right for Haywards.. Best BBQ in the area!!! 

BulletBob


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bulletbob, if just go to 110th street and hang a left, it will take you to antioch rd. it would be faster. 110th street is also known as College Blvd. And BAR-b_Que sounds good. 
Cliff


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

College Blvd is 111th St. 110th St doesn't go through from Metcalf to Antioch.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 06/17/2008 6:26 AM
College Blvd is 111th St. 110th St doesn't go through from Metcalf to Antioch.





I stand corrected, sorry.


----------



## mopac (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that Jack's Stack BBQ at Martin City is one of the best. Its at 150 and Holmes road which is just east of the Show site. Best to go back to 435 and go east until you see Holmes road and go south to 150. It might be 20 minutes away or so. The Fiorella Family has been doing BBQ there along time. Its crowded sometimes and there are rooms to seat up to 25-30 but may need to reserve ahead. If you like onion rings these are some of the best in the country. Steve Lillard


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

There is a Jack's Stack @ 9520 Metcalf, lot closer.. 

BulletBob


----------



## mopac (Jan 2, 2008)

Your right I always forget about that location as I have always gone to their original location over the years. I've been t the freight house location too but still enjoy the Martin City location. Just habit I guess. The foods the same however. I just really enjoy the onion rings, as well as the rest of their food, Steve


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

When y'all make up your minds, be sure to hang a sign or something at the MLS booth by noon or so Saturday so we know where to go. 

Hungry Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How do we know what an MLSer looks like?? I just follow the leader. 
Bubba and I are departing at 6AM in the AM.


----------

